# Sun Drug Co. Poison.



## BottleArchaeologist (Aug 21, 2005)

Was looking through some of my bottles and came across one that has been long forgotten. 

 Embossed "The Sun Drug Co."  Also says "Poison" 2 times......once above and once below the Co. name. Seam stops just above where the neck starts. 

 The bottle was made by the Carr-Lowery Glass Co. The makers mark was used from 1889 to 1920. This bottle appears to be an early piece and is obviously before 1900.

 Any idea as to value?  

 TIA 
 Scott


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 21, 2005)

very nice


----------



## madman (Aug 22, 2005)

i second that emotion!!!! that is a very nice bottle  mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2005)

I have sold a couple sun drug bottles. They are very collectible. A poison would make it even better. An excellent bottle.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Aug 23, 2005)

Lobey,

      The height is 8.5cm or 3 3/8".

 Could this really be worth 200 smackeroos?

 Scott


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2005)

Very nice, indeed. I have one of these, unfortunately with a big lip chip  [] Irregular hexagons are my favorite. I've only seen a few of the Sun Drug ones. Always a pleasure to see one! Jim


----------

